# qa engineer



## esas (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم اود ان اعرف معني Qa/qc Engineerوهل في حاجة اسمها Qs Engineer وماهي طبيعة عملهم قصدي بيعملو ايه وهل ده ينطبق علي المقاول والاستشاري يعني هل في استشاري Qc وازاي الواحد يشثغل في المجال ده أو ازاي الواحد يبدأ فيه


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 فبراير 2007)

عليكم السلام
هو أظن يتأكد من جودة العمل مثل فحص العينات وطريقة وضع الأسمنت والحديد هل بالطريقة الصحيحة والله أعلم


----------



## khaled_omar (27 فبراير 2007)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته حسب علمي فإن qc هي اختصار ( quality control ) ولا أظن أن هناك دراسات متخصصة في هذا المجال ولكن تعتمد على الخبرة و سابق العمل في نفس المجال


----------



## amralaa (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
QC engineer = Quality control engineer
و هو مهندس مراقبة الجودة و يكون في الأغلب استشاري و يعمل على مراقبة جودة الأعمال من المقاول و استلامها ايضا
QA engineer = Quality assurance engineer
و هو مهندس تأكيد الجودة و هذا المهندس يعمل بالمشاريع الكبرى و تكون مهمته التأكد من جودة عمل جميع المهندسين سواء المقاول او حتى الاستشاري و التأكد من وصول اللوحات و الجوابات الى الاطراف المعنية و هذا الدور ليس بصغير و لايمكن الاستهانة به و هو نوع من انواع التخطيط السليم للمشروعات
اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم و بالمناسبة انا اعمل مهندس تخطيط و ايضا QA engineer


----------



## esas (14 مارس 2007)

طيب ازاي طبيعة عملك وازاي ابقي qa هل فيه دراسات


----------



## amralaa (15 مارس 2007)

انا اقوم بالتأكد من جودة خطوات العمل مثل ان المقاول عليه ان يبدأ في النشاط المقبل و لكن بعد استلام الاعمال السابقة و ذلك على سبيل المثال و انا اعمل في مشروع كبير يضم اعمال خرسانات و شبكات صرف صحي و مياه و كهرباء و تليفونات و بحيرات صناعية و تسويات و انا اعمل على كل تلك الانشطة وحدي.
بالنسبة لموضوع الدراسة فأنا اخذت دبلومة ادارة مشروعات و لكن لا يوجد دراسة لموضوع الqa سمعت عنها.


----------



## nagopc (16 مارس 2007)

qs quantity survey حاصر كميات
qc quailty control مراقب الجودة و هو مهندس تابع للمقاول يستلم من مهندسي المقاول و يوقع قبل استلام جهة الاشراف
qa quailty asuurance
مهندس تأكيد الجوده و هي عبارة عن الادوات و الالات المستخدمة لتطبيق خطة الجودة ( و غالبا تكون المواصفات ) مثلا يوصف تنفيذ البنود و المواد المستخدمة و الالات المستخدمة مثلا ( هزاز دكاك الخ ) و عدد مرات الاختبار و المكعبات او عدد العينات في كل توريد حتي يتم تنفيذ البنود طبقا لخطة الجوده و تحديد benchmark لكل مواصفه


----------



## nagopc (16 مارس 2007)

تأكيد الجوده ليس مجرد عمله بعد انتهاء البند بل بالترتيب الاتي
quailty plan خطة الجوده 
quailty assurance وضع المعايير التي تستخدم لتطبيق الجودة و عمل الخطوات التصحيحية
quailty monitor مراقبة تنفيذ خطة الجوده مع مراعاه معايير تاكيد الجودة


----------



## eng 7amada (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليكو يا بشمهندسين على الافاده لكن ارجو مزيد من التوضيح ولو حد عارف اى حاجه عن مراقبة الجوده ف المصانع له الشكر


----------



## mustafasas (12 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي التوضيح


----------



## ahmed beero (24 مارس 2010)

انا مهندس مراقبة جودة حاصل على بكالوريوس رقابة جودة كنت اعمل على مساعد إستشارى واريد التعارف على برنامج البريما فير


----------



## عبدالله الحوامدى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريييف (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة الي سؤال اخي الكريم فأقول وبالله التوفيق
إن مهندس Quality Control - QC دائما يتبع في الهيكل التنظيمي لفريق عمل المقاول.
ومهندس Quality Assurance -QA دائما يتبع فريق عمل الاستشاري
وهذين الفريقين يتم من خلالهما ضبط الجودة بالمشروع والمحافظة علي الاجراءات الصحيحة لطريقة التنفيذ وضبط المواصفات وطرق التنفيذ المعتمدة التي تنفذ علي أرض المشروع
وحقيقة أفضل طريقة لعمل متميز لفريق ضبط الجودة هو السيطرة علي جميع مراحل واجراءات المشروع بحيث لا تمر اي مرحلة من المراحل الثلاثة الاتية الا بالمرور علي مهندس ضبط الجودة وهي :
Engineering Phase لا يتم تمرير المخططات التنفيذية أو التفاصيل من المكتب الفني والتقديمات الفنية للمواد الا بعد اعتماد مهندس الجودة لها لدراسة مدى مطابقتها للمواصفات والتصميمات التعاقدية للمشروع.
Procurement Phase لا يتم توريد مواد للموقع او مرور المراحل الشرائية الا بعد اعتماد مهندس الجودة لمطابقة المادة الخام والمورد بالمتطلبات المعتمدة للمشروع.
Construction Phase لا يتم تنفيذ اي بند الا بعد نجاح اجراءات الفحص والاستلام من قبل مهندس الجودة.
والخلاصة ان مهندس الجودة هو صمام الامان لضمان جودة المشروع ومطابقته للمواصفات وعليه فإن مهندسي الجودة بالنسبة للمقاول فريق عمل متكامل فهناك مهندس جودة معماري وانشائي وكهرباء وميكانيكا وأمن وسلامة....الخ
وأخيرا هذا النوع من الوظائف يعتمد اعتمادا كبيرا علي الخبرة العملية للمهندس سواء بالمواقع او بالادارة الفنية لانه يجمع بينهما كل علي حسب تخصصه واذا اردت التعمق الدراسي في طريقة اعداد الاجراءات فليس هناك أفضل في تصوري من الدبلومات والدورات الخاصة بالSix Segma
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## muhandescivil (2 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## esas (11 فبراير 2014)

اذاي الواحد يبقي مهندس جودة


----------

